# Paramount/Voyageur parts?



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 12, 2020)

The ‘82 Voyageur 11.8 I picked up recently is in need of red bar tape and derailleur cable housing. I called the local Schwinn shop and Waterford, neither has any. eBay only has translucent tape. 

From what I’ve read this model originally had a gold freewheel and chain. Looking closer, what i thought was rust on the freewheel may actually be the original gold coating. We’ll see how close i can get the bike back to original. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Henning (May 12, 2020)

I just looked on EBAY and there were 2004 hits for "red bicycle handle bar tape".  Not all were correct but many were.  Roger


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 12, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> I just looked on EBAY and there were 2004 hits for "red bicycle handle bar tape". Not all were correct but many were. Roger




At first I was determined to find NOS Schwinn. I’ll be content with any leather tape that matches. I have red cork tape but it feels too cheap for this project. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Henning (May 13, 2020)

Plastic Hunt Wild would have been factory.  My 1974 P-10 had/has Brooks leather wrap on it and you can still buy that if you want a long lasting comfortable wrap.  Roger


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (May 27, 2020)

I've done a lot of research on this bike. Initially I thought the red bar tape was OEM. Turns out its Italian from Red Ribbon. Probably aftermarket. Some bikes online have red, some black. Schwinn catalog doesn't elaborate. Any idea what OEM color tape was?

Finding a NOS 6-speed chain is damn near impossible unless I want to take chances on some Chinese brand. There's one gold plated freewheel on ebay I may pickup.


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 4, 2020)

I seem to remember assembling these bikes with red Cateye or Tressostar cloth tape in the '70's.
 Definitely NOT  Hunt Wild plastic.
  Varsity had plastic, Conti & Sierra were cloth.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 4, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> I seem to remember assembling these bikes with red Cateye or Tressostar cloth tape in the '70's.
> Definitely NOT Hunt Wild plastic.
> Varsity had plastic, Conti & Sierra were cloth.




Interestingly enough the tape on it now is an Italian brand from a company called Bike Ribbon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 4, 2020)

I have quite a few rolls of 3/4" bright red cotton tape, NOS in an unmarked clear plastic bag. Seller said they came from an old Schwinn shop when I picked them up in 2011. I have not unrolled one to see what the length is though.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Jun 5, 2020)

This came in the mail from Bens Cycle. It’s the closest I could find to the original. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 5, 2020)

twinflight said:


> This came in the mail from Bens Cycle. It’s the closest I could find to the original.
> 
> View attachment 1205759
> 
> ...




That looks like some really nice stuff! Steering wheel wrap for my 58 Corvette.


----------

